# RePainting Boat Deck (Non-Skid) need Help



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking to do a little boat project sometime in the near future before it is full out fishing. I want to repaint the floor of my boat with some non-skid. I am pretty beginner when it comes to this so I was looking for some tips on what others have used and maybe lessons learned from other projects like this. I have done a little bit of research and have been looking into getting a product call KiwiGrip. You can read up on it here. http://www.pachena.com/



This photo shows the type of non-skid paint job I am shooting for. Not sure what color yet. Maybe light grey.....I do like how it contrast.












Photo from http://www.hammerheadlivewell.com












Photo from http://www.hammerheadlivewell.com





Thanks,

Ant


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes I agree the contrasting color looks better. 



I do not like the parallel lines in that pix of the forward deck. It's to "Busy" looking. It's also not necessary.



It's a lot of work taping a boat out to look good. 



Radius corners like twice as good.



Here's a few pix's.






































The Blue tape is 3M 1/4in Fineline [available at auto body supply house]



It will flex to make the radius's and will also give you a crisp clean edge.



Not familure with the product that your thinking of using, but I used a product that will bridge across the tape and leave a ragged edge if the tape is not pulled in time. It was one coat and wait a hour, then the 2nd coat and wait a hour. After that you better be pulling the tape.



I would NOT use the product that I used again.

Supposedly I got a bad batch and there were problems. They sent me new product, but I had 16hrs in taping this boat for the nonskid.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

I would use gel coat mixed to the color that you want and use non-skid beads made by Awl Grip. You can buy the beads at Carquest on 9th Street, Pensacola. The gel coat will hold up as long as your boat will. The other products probably won't last near as long as the gel coat. 

Good Luck,

Big Mike


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.



Xshark how did you lay your nonskid down... Spray, roller, or brush?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That has a special roller.
















I bet a roller cover would do well for what Big Mike is talking about.



The Awlgrip product is called "Griptex".



They make a fine-Med.-coarse mix's. You don't want coarse. It's like freaking rocks. Most folks I know do a mix of fine and med, but I'll defer to Big Mike.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

So if I go the clear coat and awlgrip route how would my process go? 



Obviously tape off all areas, slightly sand and smooth existing non-skit areas, then paint.... Does the Griptex paint on or is it like sprinkling a cake? If it is sprinkled on would you roll clear coat on or spray it over the Griptex? Sorry for the newbie questions just trying to get my mind set on what I will be doing.



Thanks,

AA


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It get's mixed in and actually adsorbs the color you pick.


----------



## wahoo33 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not use gelcoat for what you are doing, if you want a much nicer look use the awlgrip paint (awlcraft 2000) with the medium or fine nonskid mixed in. We use it on large yachts all the time. It comes that way on Hatteras,Viking,etc. and several other yachts. Use the spray activator and no reducer,2 coats about 1 or 2 hours apart, whenever it feels dry to light touch. Also stir it often to keep nonskid mixed. Use a short nap roller, the skinny ones about 1" in diameter . Good luck Matt


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

If you do the gel coat correct it will look is good as any of them and last alot longer. Cabo, Bertrum are gel coat and so are 90% of all the others, unless the boat has been painted. I also like awl craft 2000, my boat -Damn Tha Luck- is painted with it. There are a lot of good products out there, the prep. is key for a good job.

Big Mike


----------

